# Questions about quail and pheasant



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought some hatching eggs from the auction and I have a few questions about them since I've never raised quail or partridge or pheasant before.

Can pheasants and chukar and/or bobwhites be brooded together?
I wanted to buy some chukars at an earlier auction and missed my chance and all I could get here was 6 chukar and 6 bobwhites together. I also bought a carton of pheasant eggs.

Can a broody hen brood pheasant eggs successfully? Has anyone tried it?
I can put them in the bator if I need to.

I hatched some coturnix quail eggs 27/36 and have a question about them... I took them out of the bator last night and so far have had 2 of them showing signs of sickness. They tuck their heads under their breasts and will mostly move in a backwards direction. I've noticed the other quail are like little sharks and will start attacking these sick ones, pulling on their feathers and wings, so I've taken them out. All the rest are happily eating and drinking and snoozing without a peep so the temperature seems good.
Does anyone know what the problem or disease is?

Boy! The things I get into for the grandkids! LOL


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sanza said:


> I bought some hatching eggs from the auction and I have a few questions about them since I've never raised quail or partridge or pheasant before.
> 
> Can pheasants and chukar and/or bobwhites be brooded together?
> I wanted to buy some chukars at an earlier auction and missed my chance and all I could get here was 6 chukar and 6 bobwhites together. I also bought a carton of pheasant eggs.
> ...


If you have enough room you can keep them together. They will take quite a bit more room than chickens.
Chukars are pretty quite until mating season. They they will fight with each other and any other male bird. If you just have a few it is better to seperate them with one male per pen. If you have a lot of them they won't fight as much.
There are many different kinds of pheasants. Some are very territorial. It would help to know what species of pheasant you want to raise.
A broody hen can brood pheasant eggs but don't expect the young pheasants to stay with her. They speak a different language. Some pheasants can fly at two days old. They will not voluntarily stay with a hen unless they are penned up.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

That would be a hoot to see them fly at that young age! They're just plain common ringneck pheasants, but I switched them with some chicks under the broody and put the eggs into the bator. I can string netting over one yard to keep the pheasants in, and I'm hoping I can keep the chukars in my 8' x8' tractor over the winter.
I only have 6 chukar and 6 bobwhite eggs so if I get 3-4 of each I'll be happy and I've got the room for them.

Pancho do you know what was wrong with the little quail? All the remaining 24 seem to be okay but I'll sure keep my fingers crossed.

On a good note the 2 pairs of 7-8 week old quail my grandson kept are doing great. The 2 males seem to get along without fighting, and the 2 ladies are laying because today I found 5 eggs - and guess what?.....they're fertile  because I checked 3 before I ate them.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sanza said:


> That would be a hoot to see them fly at that young age! They're just plain common ringneck pheasants, but I switched them with some chicks under the broody and put the eggs into the bator. I can string netting over one yard to keep the pheasants in, and I'm hoping I can keep the chukars in my 8' x8' tractor over the winter.
> I only have 6 chukar and 6 bobwhite eggs so if I get 3-4 of each I'll be happy and I've got the room for them.
> 
> Pancho do you know what was wrong with the little quail? All the remaining 24 seem to be okay but I'll sure keep my fingers crossed.
> ...


Sometimes quail will act that way when they are taken out of the incubator a little too soon. I usually like to take them out about 12 hours after they are hatched.
The ringnecks will need the netting. The small ringnecks are very hard to tame. They won't be flying at that early stage but will have to be kept in a brooder for some time as they will hide if there is anywhere they can.

I really like chukars. They will tame down easily, look good, and are a heavy piece of meat if you decide to eat some. They are very hardy and easy to raise.

You should check out all of the other different species of quail and pheasants.
Some of my favorite pheasants are the blue eared, impeyan, tragopan, and peacock pheasants. Favorite quail are the blue scaled. Bobwhites come in many different colors also, white, orange, red, snowflake, speckled.


----------

